# Help overclocking a Intel q9550



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently built my first system. I use it primarily for gaming and video converting. I want to overclock my Intel q9550 but I am running into a roadblock. I can overclock the q9550 to 3 ghz easy but anything over that gives me problems. My computer restarts itself after I change the clock speed and when I try to increase it past 3 ghz it tries to restart but fails. I turn it on again though and everything works perfectly. Every time I overclock it to anything under 3 ghz though it reboots itself with no problems. If I go into BIOS it says my system could be unstable to due increases clock speeds.

My q9550 is the E0 stepping and it should be able to overclock easy. I have an aftermarket CPU cooler and my temps never get above 40 degrees under load. My motherboard is a gigabyte EP45-UD3P.

Please help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what power supply and cooler are you using?

Have you tried increasing the voltages?

Have you read the overclocking guide at the top of the overclocking forum for tips?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Brand and model is your Motherboard?


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

I am using a coolermaster 120 mm cooler and the PSU is a corsair 850 watt. The motherboard is a gigabyte EP45-UD3P.

I haven't increased the voltages, but I didn't think I would need to to achieve a slight overclock. I only want to reach something around 3.4 ghz.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if its not booting or your getting a blue screen of death then it is time to increase the voltage.


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

It boots after I restart it once but when I go into BIOS it says the system may be unstable. Is that normal when overclocking? It doesn't say that when I overclock to 3ghz or under.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have never had a BIOS say to me the system is unstable but if it doing so then I would take heed of that warning and drop it a bit.

But try upping the voltage first and the message might go away


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just beaware that you may not be able to go past 3GHz regardless of what you do, no cpu of the same speed will be the same in terms of tolerence. You may only be able to get to 3GHz whilst someone with the same setup might get to 3.5GHz.


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok so I did some more research and I think the default voltage on my CPU was lower than most users. I think I need to increase it. 

Could someone explain what these are; they are all listed under CPU voltage. ( I will list each setting and it's current voltage.) 

Load line calibration ( it's currently disabled)
CPU vcore- 1.2375 volts
CPU termination- 1.2 volts
CPU PLL-1.5 volts
CPU reference- .760 volts

Could someone explain what these are and tell me which one I need to increase?
I'm sorry but I'm pretty new at this and I can't find a guide to explain the voltage options.


----------

